# Prolific PL-2305 USB to Parallel Converter



## theFloe (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

i've got a new iBook the last days and know i want to get my USB Port Replicator running. The USB Hub und the build in USB RS232 Converter (PL-2303) are working. But i can not find a driver for the PL-2305.
I know that the current linux 2.6 kernels have support for the PL-2305. 
Is there a driver planned or in development or is it better to buy a knew usb parallel converter?


----------



## macavenger (Mar 11, 2005)

This might work. It is for a different USB to serial converter than you have, but I am fairly certain they use the same chipset. Give it a try.


----------



## theFloe (Mar 11, 2005)

The zip file seems to be broken:  End-of-central-directory signature not found...
Can you post me a new link?


----------



## macavenger (Mar 11, 2005)

Strange. I just tried it again, and it still didn't work. Let me se what I can figure out.


----------



## macavenger (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, try this: http://macavenger.macosx.com/USBSerial.sit For some reason, whenever I tried to attach a zip file, it didn't work.


----------



## theFloe (Mar 12, 2005)

This driver is for Profilic PL-2303 USB to Serial Adapters, not for the "PL-2305 USB to IEEE1284 Bridge Controller Bi-Direction Parallel Interface".

Thanks for your help,
Tobias


----------



## macavenger (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, I see. I misread your original post. Sorry about that.


----------



## epooch (May 4, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I would offer my solution.
Parallel adaptors don't usually have drivers on Mac OS X.  I am not sure it would help you with the print center + cups anyway which appear to run the adaptors from user space (ie. they don't use kernel drivers). 
Try usbtb which works with every parallel adaptor I have tried (including a PL-2305) 
http://www.buymelunch.org/printing/usbtb/
it adds an additional usb backend to cups and is faster too.

--eric


----------

